# Matthews Monoshock MS-1



## nycet3 (Dec 20, 2017)

here's another project I hope to get to in the coming months. 
Seems to be all there minus the front wheel. I'll track down a proper orphan wheel and rubber.
The "MS-1" seat is there and well preserved. 

I'll remove the black and primer spraybomb & get at the original finish. Clean, lube & tune.

Nice example of the early days of bmx racing.


----------



## dave429 (Dec 25, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing it cleaned up!


----------



## mongeese (Dec 25, 2017)

It's an MX bike - not bmx


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 25, 2017)

mongeese said:


> It's an MX bike - not bmx




Actually it's BX.


----------



## mongeese (Dec 25, 2017)

And I'm out of these discussions-
You guys talk amongst yourselves and good luck


----------



## mongeese (Dec 25, 2017)

Your bike was not raced in the early bmx days. It was mocked up as a motocross motorbike bicycle for kids.


----------



## mongeese (Dec 25, 2017)

Sorry - wanted to rant much more and stopped myself. How do people bite their tongue !!!!!!


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 25, 2017)

mongeese said:


> And I'm out of these discussions-
> You guys talk amongst yourselves and good luck




Sorry to see you go.
My BX comment was in reference to Scott Briethaupt's early BUMS race posters and newspaper ads that promoted "BX" racing instead of "MX" racing. I certainly wasn't trying to smack anyone down. I come here for fun, not a pissing match.


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 25, 2017)

mongeese said:


> Your bike was not raced in the early bmx days. It was mocked up as a motocross motorbike bicycle for kids.




My good friend who raced at WSA and Norwalk in 74/75 saw Matthews Monoshocks raced there a lot. 

Here's legendary female racer and Team Matthews rider Liz Torres in 1974. (Photo courtesy of bmxsociety.com)


----------



## reilley1 (Dec 26, 2017)

mongeese said:


> Your bike was not raced in the early bmx days. It was mocked up as a motocross motorbike bicycle for kids.



Hmmm...ok.
I guess myself and a couple of hundred kids who were there at multiple tracks were not racing.
This bike, along with other monoshocks were indeed raced. 
BMX Hall of famer Thom Lund raced the Wayne King mono in the early years. Billy McIntyre raced his version of a monoshock well into the years when regular "hard tails" were already the norm. 
And while the Yamaha moto bike was a dual shocker, it too was raced quite a bit until we realized it was too clumsy for BMX racer. 
A quick look at BMX  news, BX weekly and other literature of the time will verify that this, and similar bikes, were indeed raced back in 74 and 75.


----------



## mongeese (Dec 26, 2017)

Oh boy


----------



## reilley1 (Dec 26, 2017)

Gotta love the Trekkies...
Nice mono by the way.


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 26, 2017)

reilley1 said:


> Hmmm...ok.
> I guess myself and a couple of hundred kids who were there at multiple tracks were not racing.
> This bike, along with other monoshocks were indeed raced.
> BMX Hall of famer Thom Lund raced the Wayne King mono in the early years. Billy McIntyre raced his version of a monoshock well into the years when regular "hard tails" were already the norm.
> ...





Been meaning to ask: Are you seen racing in that 1976 Kawasaki clip that surfaced not too long ago?


----------



## Myke (Feb 1, 2018)

Don't see the chainguard on those much. Nice project!


----------

